# my cat is scared of his collar help!!!!



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

i have a 8 month old tabby and recently bought him a new collar with a 

bell attached..Thing is, when i put it on he refuses to move. He just stays

in one spot for hours he wont even stand up while the collar is on. Is this

normal? i take it off occasionally but put it back on after a few mins 

hoping he will get used to it...been 3 days already..still thesame.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like you've correctly diagnosed the situation, but I can't for the life of me think why he'd be afraid of the collar. The bell, maybe? Can you take the bell off and see if it makes a difference?

The way to get a cat used to a collar is to just put in on for a few minutes at a time a couple of times each day, then gradually increase the time it's on day by day. It could be, too, that it was just too much all at once.


----------



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the advice...will try that...yeah..i think he stays in one spot cos of the sound from the bell.


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

wallo22 said:


> i have a 8 month old tabby and recently bought him a new collar with a bell attached..


Am I correct to say that he had a collar, but you bought him a new one, this time with a bell attached? If so, I am quite definate that it is (the sound of) the bell.

If he just needs to get used to a collar ... I too would suggest a few minutes at a time and a couple of times a day. 

Our cats too had some problems with their collar (though not really a collar .. hope you don't mind I include a picture of what I mean ... can't find the English word for it). They stopped moving and even started walking backwards. Now they now it goes on when they're allowed to go outside and it took about two weeks before they made that connection. These days it's no problem at all. They patiently wait for us to put them on.

Hope that goes for your cat as well!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

That looks like what we would call a "harness."


----------



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

*adapting*

well i think he's slowly adapting to it now....when i put it on now...at least he crawls...really fast to where ever he intends to go.


----------

